# ANY SOUTH BAY CA INSTALLERS OUT HERE?!



## xxEMOxx (Sep 29, 2009)

I LIVE BY THE BEACH IN SOUTH BAY I.E. TORRANCE AREA.

I am looking for a good quality installer whom will take trade or cash and is skilled no flea mart workers please!!!! If you are good with fiberglass and know your stuff that is a super plus!!!

Thank you.


----------

